# A very unhappy ending!!



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Well if you read my other post (what can you say) you will have seen that I shoot a good buck but never found any blood or a deer. Well my buddy who was out there today found the buck some 600 yards from were it was hit. Sure wish I could have found him that day or wish he would have lived. Here is a pic of him sure wish it would have worked out better
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

That's a beautiful bow kill. Sucks that it took so long to find him but at least you get the horns. The rest of the animals have to eat too!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice buck! Sorry you couldn't find it sooner. It happens that way sometimes even when rifle hunting. All we can do is our best each time. Anyway, congrats on a beautiful harvest.


----------



## jetlag887 (May 11, 2006)

That sucks!


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Sorry man, it's too bad you weren't able to find him sooner and harvest the meat. If there is a silver lining here you were able to retrieve the rack, which many hunters in your situation aren't able to do so be thankful for that.

Congrats on a great buck and I'm sure things will work out differently next time!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

The crazy thing about this is the land we hunt on. It's not very big but is just over run with deer! My buddy seen a buck this morning that he said was 3 times as big. This buck wasn't even the biggest one we seem over the 3 days we hunted.
I will be heading back down around the 16 to look for a doe and video my buddy trying to kill a big one
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Gives you a sick feeling everytime you think about it ,dont it. Been there...done that..


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

mustfish said:


> Gives you a sick feeling everytime you think about it ,dont it. Been there...done that..


I didn't sleep at all that night! All I could do was replay every second from the time he walk out the shot were he ran everything. I wish I had made a clean miss or found him.
I love the rack but the meet is more impotent to me.
James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Do a euro mount on the horns and whack a doe for meat. Sux but that is hunting.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Where did you hit him, you had mentioned high?? If he went 600yrds it couldn't have been in the lungs....WW


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

My buddy said it was a great hit!! Right behind the shoulder. We never found a drop of blood and he said there was no blood on the ground were he found him. I have been shooting the G5 tekens but the 2 deer I have shot one didn't bleed much and then this buck.
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Had to be well behind the shoulder as in stomach, I've never had a deer go 100yrds hit in the lungs, BUT I don't shoot expandables.....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

BTW whatup with the pc of chain in front of deers nose....WW


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

wet dreams said:


> BTW whatup with the pc of chain in front of deers nose....WW


I think that's what he used to drag it out if the woods

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------

